# Script der Alter in Kategorien ausgibt



## Neostorm (5. Nov 2009)

Hall Community,

ich habe folgende Frage und zwar:

Ich benötige einen kleinen Javascript für eine HTML Seite und dieser sol folgendermasen aussehen:

Wenn man die html Seite aufruft soll ein Feld kommen wo man sein Alter eingeben soll. Sobald man auf eine OK Schaltfläche drückt soll ein Fenster kommen das folgendes beinhaltet:

"Alter unter 20: Sie sind X Jahre alt, also jung"
"Alter zwischen 20 und 40: Sie sind X Jahre alt, also Mittelalter"
"Alter über 40: Sie sind X jahre alt, also ein reifer Jahrgang"

Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich das umsetzte?

Bevor es so rüber kommt als wollte ich jemanden die Arbeit machen lassen, es reicht mir eine beschreibung wie ich das mache ich brauche nicht unbedingt einen fertigen Code (natürlich ist das jedem selbst überlassen ob er mir einen Posten möchte).

Grüße Neostorm


----------



## Gast (7. Nov 2009)

Neostorm hat gesagt.:


> "Alter zwischen 20 und 40: Sie sind X Jahre alt, also *Mittelalter*"



Frühes, oder spätes...?


----------



## Neostorm (7. Nov 2009)

Gast hat gesagt.:


> Frühes, oder spätes...?



Wow dieser Beitrag hilft mir jetzt ja richtig weiter.... -.-


----------



## Heady86 (10. Nov 2009)

Hi,
du kannst hier mal schauen, da steht wie man auf Formularelemente zugreifet. 
Du brauchst auf jedenfall ein Textfeld, einen OK-Button und intern if-Abfragen um die drei Altersfälle abzuprüfen. 
Da ich keine JavaScript kann, kann ich dir leider nicht mehr dazu sagen 

Grüße


----------

